# Repurposing items.



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I had a little time today so I thought I would repurpose a bottle of my favorite adult beverage (medicinal purposes only). I will be using a smaller shade to make it more proporsional.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Good job.

Did you drill a hole in the bottle? How?

I always wonder where they get the honey (and of course what they pay).


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

A diamond dust coated bit in a Dremel tool will drill glass.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I did drill a small hole in the bottle. I used a special drill bit for drilling into ceramic tile I had laying around. I tried to upright the pic but it only end up like it did.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Where did you get the mold for the candle?


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I take old deeps and convert them into a tool box using a lid which I drill into the bottom. I put two 1 x 2 for handles. Holds a lot.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

My daughter made a lamp last Christmas and filled the bottle with a mixture of glass globs. The glass globs add some weight to the base making it more stable. Some people fill the bottle with mini lights also.

Very cool! I like the color of the shade.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Snl, Mann Lake for the candle moulds.

Matt, good idea.

Bee Bliss, I wasn't sure if the color was a good choice but is seems to be a good contrast, thanks.


----------

